# vai ei mitään



## Gavril

Päivää,

In another thread, I saw the following quote, which I don't fully understand:



> Hahah...Meen nyt kattoo mitä se meinaa vai ei mitään..Mut palaillaan..



"Hahah ... now I'm going to see what he(?) is about to do, or I'll never get around to doing it(?). But we'll be in touch."

Can anyone help explain the parts that I highlighted?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

... what he intends or if he intends nothing at all.

Not a translation carrying the same spoken language nuance, obviously, but perhaps the meaning is more clear this way.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> ... what he intends or if he intends nothing at all.
> 
> Not a translation carrying the same spoken language nuance, obviously, but perhaps the meaning is more clear this way.



That makes sense, thanks. It sounds like the translation would be (more or less) "... what he plans to do, if anything".


----------



## sam19sf

The sentence you quoted is very poorly formed if not complete gibberish (for the part that you did not understand). If I had to take a guess as to what it means, I would go with "what he plans to do, if anything". "Meinaa" also means, well, "means", so depending on context the translation could also be "what it/he means, if anything at all". However, I get the feeling the person who wrote it had a change of mind mid sentence and mixed parts of two different thoughts. The correct way to say "what he plans to do, if anything" would be "mitä se(hän) meinaa(aikoo), jos mitään".

Edit: After reading it a couple of times I realized there is another possible translation. If there is a dot missing after "meinaa" (the sentence becoming "mitä se meinaa. vai ei mitään..."), it would translate into "[...] what it means. As if nothing...". This option of course assumes he is referring to something that has been mentioned earlier during the conversation. This is in fact the only option that I can think of that makes sense, grammatically. I hope I'm not complicating it too much, just tossing in some ideas here


----------

